

Rise and fall of the idiosyncratic developer - juanmaiz
https://medium.com/@joaomilho/rise-and-fall-of-the-idiosyncratic-developer-87e9e4a9a9d0

======
Marciok
Great article !

~~~
jacquesm
You read it in 3 minutes?

~~~
Marciok
I read before ;)

